

Infrequently Asked Questions in comp.lang.c - gits1225
http://www.seebs.net/faqs/c-iaq.html

======
lutusp
A quote: "In the old days, when Microsoft first invented C, the syntax for
calling functions involved more parentheses; this was after their market
research indicated that most C programmers would be coming from a Lisp
environment. Later, when Kernighan took over the language design (right after
AT&T bought Microsoft's language technology), he decided to eliminate the
parentheses, but the old form is still allowed."

So Microsoft invented C and it was then bought by A. T & T.? It occurs to me
this is all meant as an insider joke, but young programmers read these
articles and don't necessarily know it'a a joke.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C_(programming_language)>

Quote: "In computing, C (/ˈsiː/, as in the letter C) is a general-purpose
programming language initially developed by Dennis Ritchie between 1969 and
1973 at AT&T Bell Labs."

